
Show HN: Visual Basic 6 reimagined in JavaScript - zubairq
https://github.com/zubairq/yazz
======
vb6lives
The marketing is all wrong. I've used vb6 for 20+ years. The advantage is that
you can get a Windows app running in seconds. But vb6 is tainted by opinions
(some right, but mostly wrong). Forget VB. Focus on RAD. Show how easy it is
to build a UI. The vb6 ide is unparalleled in modern software. It's shocking
how bad things are.

~~~
ugotsta
Wait, what about Lazarus? [https://www.lazarus-ide.org/](https://www.lazarus-
ide.org/)

It's Pascal rather than Basic but otherwise, wouldn't that qualify as a
parallel?

~~~
zubairq
Yes, Lazarus is totally awesome, I love it! I have tried to get people in
companies to use Lazarus but they wont go near it because it is Pascal. The
other problem with Lazarus is that they need to make a one click installer, I
saw that put alot of people off

------
zubairq
Still very early, but we are trying to recreate the Visual Basic 6 experience
in Javascript.

~~~
tinktank
Why? Who is the target market?

~~~
zubairq
The target market is people such as myself who need automation tools within an
intranet, tools that work with the simplicity of VB6, and are not cloud based

~~~
karmakaze

      Made with:
      
      Electron
      VueJS
      Sqlite
      Javascript
      NodeJS
    

I take it the above is for the Visual Basic like editing.

What is the runtime environment? Is it also packaged as stand-alone Electron
desktop app with it's own database? I didn't understand the 'share the url'
part of the description which seems to imply that it's a web app.

~~~
zubairq
I could have used a different stack than shown to get the Visual Basic like
editing.

The runtime environment is NodeJS/Electron, and the same code that runs the
website also runs the desktop app

Yes, it also has a built in Sqlite database, so that when you make a database
app you can download the entire app, including the the database as a single
HTML file that can be emailed/distributed to anyone and run using just a web
browser

The Share URL part means that if you build an app within your intranet that
you can then send a URL link to a colleague so that they can use the app as
well

